# Are you familiar with the Visa bulletin?



## kevinpareel (Dec 3, 2013)

I’m somewhat confused on the dates mention the visa news but if someone can tell me what I’m looking for I would appreciate, I am a Mexican citizen whose parents and siblings are permanent residents, based on the bulleting what is the waiting period for me?


----------

